# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 allroad 2.7T Ignition Service Kits



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

When servicing your ignition system, the spark plugs and coil packs replaced should, at the least, be the same as the existing parts.

The best option though is to replace all the plugs and coils at the same time, ensuring even wear over time of the ignition system.

ECS-assembled kits come with 6 coils and spark plugs, and dielectric spark plug boot protector.


*A Thorough Servicing*
*
Click HERE to order for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 allroad 2.7T (2001-2005)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

